# BRP Motor



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I just got my BRP.

I have a question about the motor. All my other R/C cars had the motor on the right, this one is on the left? Looking at the motor there doe not appear to be any endbell timing, brushes look to be in center of the magnets. Does this allow you to put the motor on the right and just swap the polarity and get the same performance out of the motor? Or are the motors designed to run on the left side of the car?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes the motors are designed for the left side. Just apply power to the motor and listen to the differences from polarity differences.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The timing is built in the comm. Make sure You de bind it after ther gear mesh is set.


----------

